# After School Ideas For the Kiddies



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 3, 2012)

When the kid's want something sweet, try…

Strawberry smoothie: Add 1 handful of fresh or frozen strawberries, 1 fresh or frozen banana (peeled and broken into chunks), and 1 cup of low-fat yogurt (any flavor you like) to a blender. Blend until smooth. TIP The texture of this smoothie is enhanced if at least one of the fruit ingredients is frozen.

PBO smoothie: Add 1 frozen banana (broken into chunks), 1 handful oats (instant or old-fashioned), and 1 heaping Tablespoon of peanut butter to a blender. Sweeten with honey and add enough soy, rice or dairy milk to reach desired thickness. Blend until smooth. TIP Frozen bananas are the key ingredient, for a milkshake-like consistency.

Peanut Butter Banana Sandwich: Toast 1 slice of whole grain bread. Top it with 2 Tablespoons natural peanut butter, 1 Tablespoon honey and half of a banana thinly sliced. TIP For a heartier dish, add another slice of bread and cook this sandwich on a warm skillet like you would make grilled cheese.

Yogurt Parfait: In a tall glass or sundae cup, spoon alternating layers of low-fat yogurt, granola and sliced fruit of your choice. TIP Try fresh or canned fruit such as berries, peaches and bananas.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2012)

Are these really just for kids?  I think they'd work for adults too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2012)

These sound great!

These would be good for them to make, with a little supervision.

Give them a chance to learn about working together, sharing,  measuring, using knives and equipment safely.  

Also, most importantly, learning about cleaning up after themselves!


----------



## Janet H (Oct 4, 2012)

More awesome after school snacks:

Frozen chocolate dipped banana rolled in granola - fun to make, good to eat and affordable.

Homemade sweet potato "oven" fries.  Cut peeled potato in fry sized pieces, rinse and dry. Coat in olive oil, salt and pepper. (can be done ahead) Cook in 450 oven for 25 mins.   One potato will make snack for 3-4 kids.

Baked apple!  Remember these? Oh yum.....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am loving the sound of all these...for me  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 7, 2012)

*More After School Snack Ideas*

Cheese-a-licious Trail Mix

To make:

Take 3 cups Chex cereal, 2 cups mini pretzels plus 1 cup cheese crackers w/ 3/4 cup grated parmesan, 1/2 stick heated butter and a slight pinch of garlic powder. Place on a baking sheet and bake 15 minutes at 325 degrees F, shift around so it will not stick

Pumpkin Pie Whoopies (Great for October)

Ingredients:

For the cookies:

1 stick unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
1 large egg
1 cup buttermilk, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
Pinch of kosher salt

For the filling:

4 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
2/3 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 cup canned pure pumpkin
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch of kosher salt

Make the cookies: Line 3 baking sheets with parchment paper (or use 2 baking sheets and bake the cookies in batches). Set the oven to 400 degrees F. With a stand mixer, mix the butter & granulated sugar until fluffed and light. Mix in the egg, then  buttermilk and vanilla. Whisk the flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, baking powder and salt preferably in a large bowl.Slowly add the dry materials to the wet materials,Mix it until it is all consistent.

Take 8 scoops of batter, around 2 tablespoons each, onto each baking sheet, place them 3 inches apart. Bake until the edges arecrisp but center is soft, about 8 minutes. Pull out of the oven and let cool,then place on racks.

Make the filling: Mix the cream cheese and butter in a  bowl with a  until consistent. Gradually mix in the confectioners' sugar until consistent. Add the pumpkin, cinnamon and salt and mix until consistent.

To put the whoopie pies together, put the filling on oneside of cookie then place another cookie on top.

I really hope yall enjoy these recipes,I have made it a mission of mine to share these recipes,I test all recipe's before I post.That is all my life consist of now is cook,cook,cook,eat,eat,eat,share,share,share


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds great, thanks for sharing


----------

